

Large Scandinavian Study: No link between mobiles and brain cancer - cwan
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/12/05/huge-scandinavian-study-suggests-no-link-between-mobiles-and-brain-cancer-so-relax/

======
ilkhd2
Of course... Nokia, ericsson - the are scandinavian, are not they?

~~~
nearestneighbor
Nokia is Finnish. Ericsson is Swedish. This study is done by the Danish Cancer
Society.

